# Old Delta neon sign reproduction



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

Over on the OWWM, one of the members started a project to create a reproduction of an old Delta tools neon sign. Then they contacted a sign company to make a run of signs, and I got in on the group buy.

It's in my office/man cave now, until I have a dedicated shop (my workspace is part of a shared hallway with my upstairs neighbor). Hanging right under the most expensive dog bed in the world.









The bottom text is a little hard to photograph, but it says "Delta Quality Tools."


----------



## derosa (Aug 21, 2010)

very cool, wish i had the spare cash to spring for one.


----------

